# Strange information from a sales person.



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

I just went an test drove a new 350Z, and was talking to the sales person. He said something to me that seemed a little strange... He said that the hardtop will only be available for 2003, and the Raodster will be the only model available for 2004. Then they are going to stop production for 7 years, untill the next gen Z is produced.... This makes no sense to me. Is there any truth to this? It sounds like BS to me. Back when I bought my 2000 Integra Type-R, the sales person said that they were not going to make the Type-R for 2001... then they did.... I figure you can't believe 1/2 the BS the sales people say.

Ian


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

It came from a sales person so take it with a grain of salt.  If you go back to the same dealership get another sales person.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

LowUFO said:


> *I just went an test drove a new 350Z, and was talking to the sales person. He said something to me that seemed a little strange... He said that the hardtop will only be available for 2003, and the Raodster will be the only model available for 2004. Then they are going to stop production for 7 years, untill the next gen Z is produced.... This makes no sense to me. Is there any truth to this? It sounds like BS to me. Back when I bought my 2000 Integra Type-R, the sales person said that they were not going to make the Type-R for 2001... then they did.... I figure you can't believe 1/2 the BS the sales people say.
> 
> Ian *


Your salesperson was somewhat right. 
1). The hardtop is the 2003 model, but will be avaliable for purchase in 2004.
2). The Roadster is a tricky subject. Nissan is only putting out 6000 of them and each dealership is alowed to order one. The onewe ordered..well lets just say I want to smack the GM. Pearl white with a blue top and a grey interior..blech, but it has all the bells and whistles. Beyond ordering only one, Im not so sure. But I do know that it isn't going to be the ONLY model avaliable for 2004.
3). As far as production stopping for a new Z, everyone at my dealership _aren't_ too sure. We dont even know if Nissan might try and reconfigure the engine so they can T+T it with a decent compression ratio. If I find anything out then I will let you guys know. 
And as far as the salesperson goes..he might have just been saying that because he was trying to get you to buy the car. They say it isn't going to be avaliable so people are like OMG! Ive got to get it now! I can't tell you how many times I have heard that. 
There is a better way of doing it but they dont have the required equiptment to do so. 
Bottom line is he really needs to re read the 350Z product guide. 
Any other questions or concerns I will do my best to answer them.


----------

